

Don Draper Presents Facebook Timeline - nizm
http://vidque.com/lukas/45217/don-draper-presents-facebook-timeline

======
stfu
Yeah, that is a perfect fit. The lives of quiet desperation led by the main
characters in Mad Men match the Facebook audience.

